# This is a sad day...



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 25, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20020424/ap_on_re_us/obit_chiat_7


  I am sorry if someone already posted that.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 25, 2002)

Actually... tuesday was a sad day. Whatever.


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

You're right, tuesday was a sad day...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 25, 2002)

Do you know where I can get a video of the 1984 ad?


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 25, 2002)

i think its on www.apple-history.com dunno if it's got sound though


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 25, 2002)

You cna get it here;

http://www.cupertino.de/pages/filme/mov_04/1984.html


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

It's cool even without sound.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 26, 2002)

That ad brings tears to my eyes 


 has anyone actually read the book, "1984" ?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

Yep. I stil think that that's one of the most powerful, stirring books ever written. You can read it six thousand times and the message you get from it always seems fresh.

In my opinion, everyone on Earth NEEDS to read that for this world to move forward.

We'll miss you, Jay...


----------



## dricci (Apr 26, 2002)

How much does the book cost? Can you buy it online?


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *How much does the book cost? Can you buy it online? *


it's on amazon, should be under $10 paperback.

It is a very good book, the ending always seems disappointing no matter how many times you read it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 26, 2002)

Can you buy it on the internet?  YOU CAN BUY *ANYTHING*  on the internet.  I am sure you can even buy women.   Another book everyone needs to read and understand is Ishmael.

(no comments from rick please)


----------



## scruffy (Apr 26, 2002)

I recommend the book We by Eugene Zamiatin.

It was a major inspiration for 1984 and Brave New World.  Zamiatin wrote it while living in the USSR, and it was banned there (for obvious reasons) until very recently indeed.  I find it a better read than either 1984 or Brave New World - both of which are brilliant books also, of course.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

Hmmm... I'll check out "We". I never liked Brave New World much, which is kind of strange considering how much I loved 1984...  But I'll give that book a shot too, sounds good.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 26, 2002)

Tou are stupid arent you.  HA!  Next time dont give me the invitaion.   

Why should we read "Ishmael"?  What is so great about it?  Does it teach us how to cure cancer?  Can it make me rich?  Probably no.  Oh, I know, I know.  You think it is just a good read.  That I can understand.  All those books from Tom Clancy are pretty good.  Ive read a couple... very long... but they keep me entertained!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

Did I not say, No comments from Rick?  Read it yourself and tell me what you get from it.  But Rick will just tell you it is stupid, because you have to think a little to get the point of the book, unlike the Tom Clancy novels.


----------



## dricci (Apr 27, 2002)

Here's Apple's tribute ad they put in the NY Times business section the other day (curtousy of a MacRumors.com poster)


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 27, 2002)

Ooh, that's so nice of them. . . Only Apple would DO something like that 


HEY, PEOPLE..... THINK DIFFERENT AD! THINK DIFFERENT AD! YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS..... THINK DIFFERENT IS NOT DEAD!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Ooh, that's so nice of them. . . Only Apple would DO something like that
> 
> 
> HEY, PEOPLE..... THINK DIFFERENT AD! THINK DIFFERENT AD! YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS..... THINK DIFFERENT IS NOT DEAD! *



 yeah... right.  I think Apple's new slogan is crap.  they should keep think diff... or something that has that feel.  you can tell their new slogan was made by a bunch of business men in black suits.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 28, 2002)

Well, I think that this does make it evident that they're not going to kill the slogan anytime soon. I still think it's so nice of Apple to make a tribute ad for him.. and if they're still using  Think Different, it's a very good sign that it will stick around for a while.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

they should come up with a new slogan... how longhave they been using Think different?  they just need a good one... not the cheap one they have now.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 28, 2002)

Yeah, I suppose... but it's not going to be very easy to come up with one that works as well and on as many different levels as "Think Different"...


----------

